# What In The World Has Happened To Me



## bikebozo (May 21, 2016)

1999 schwinn pro stock 3 --24 inch wheel cruiser


----------



## bikebozo (May 21, 2016)

not a broken or recalled one , 20 inch had problems -this is 24 , like new


----------



## Dale Alan (May 21, 2016)

I like it,the 24" are nice bikes. That one is a real looker,I dig that color.


----------

